# TiVo Roamio stopped doing out-of-home streaming



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

I have a TiVo Roamio OTA and a TiVo Roamio Plus on my same in-home wired network. For many, many years, I have been able to do out-of-home streaming from _either_ Roamio to the Android app. Recently, content on the Roamio OTA stopped being able to do out-of-home streaming. I can still see My Shows on both TiVos in the app, and I can cause content from the Roamio OTA to be played at home (remote control), but when I am out of the home, I can stream content only from the Roamio Plus.

When I purchased the devices, the deal was that as long as there was at least one streaming-capable Roamio (like the Roamio Plus) on the account on the same home network, content from non-streaming-capable Roamio (like the Roamio OTA) could be streamed out-of-home. As I understood it, the Roamio OTA would steam internally to the Roamio Plus, which would in turn stream the content to the out-of-home app.

That no longer works, and TiVo Support isn't very supportive. What happened here, and how can I fix it?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo’s implementation doesn’t require any other setup since it uses an outbound connection. As long as you aren’t blocking those on your router it should just work. 

Try setting up again in the TiVo app and make sure to check the option for out of home streaming.

If that doesn’t work and the OTA and pro can stream from each other try unplugging both devices (not just restart), wait 30 seconds and plug back in and see if that helps.

You could also do the same with your router if you want to be thorough.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

@morac
I've already done all the troubleshooting steps you suggested, from rebooting everything to reinstalling the TiVo app. Let me stress that both devices are visible through the app and can both be remote-controlled. The only difference is that recordings on the Roamio Plus are available for out-of-home streaming, while those on the Roamio OTA are not. I can see the recordings on the Roamio OTA, but they say they are not available "Only on TV" and not available for streaming on the phone when out of the home. (Screenshots below.)

This previously worked fine. The OTA used the Plus as its streaming portal (or something like that), but it no longer does. My network hasn't changed at all, and it's the same Android version on the same cell phone, but with an updated version of the TiVo app.



















I also noticed that while the app settings for the Roamio Plus (left) include options for streaming setup and streaming video quality, these options are missing on the app settings for the Roamio OTA (right). This did not used to be the case.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Do you have a Bolt or something and the wrong Streaming device is being used? The Bolt can only stream from itself.

If not and the problem happened after the app updated, then it’s probably a bug in the app.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

jjj999999 said:


> I have a TiVo Roamio OTA and a TiVo Roamio Plus on my same in-home wired network. For many, many years, I have been able to do out-of-home streaming from _either_ Roamio to the Android app. Recently, content on the Roamio OTA stopped being able to do out-of-home streaming. I can still see My Shows on both TiVos in the app, and I can cause content from the Roamio OTA to be played at home (remote control), but when I am out of the home, I can stream content only from the Roamio Plus.
> 
> When I purchased the devices, the deal was that as long as there was at least one streaming-capable Roamio (like the Roamio Plus) on the account on the same home network, content from non-streaming-capable Roamio (like the Roamio OTA) could be streamed out-of-home. As I understood it, the Roamio OTA would steam internally to the Roamio Plus, which would in turn stream the content to the out-of-home app.
> 
> That no longer works, and TiVo Support isn't very supportive. What happened here, and how can I fix it?


Same exact here for me......


Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

I am not 100% sure, but does the Roamio OTA have a built in TiVo Stream? I know my Roamio Plus does, but I think the OTA does not, which would prevent it from streaming. Based on some searches, it looks like the OTA VOX might have the stream but the older ones do not. It does appear your Plus provided the stream, perhaps TiVo disabled it due to an update.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

I just encountered this as well today. It looks like maybe they broke it again in an app update. TiVo app version 4.5.0 out for iOS | Page 2 | TiVo Community Forum

My Roamio Pro used to provide a stream for my Roamio OTA, but now the app won't even show me streaming setup in settings (even when I am in the home).


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

I can now confirm with absolute certainty that TiVo broke this functionality in November 2021 with their TiVo App update to version 4.8.1 (or maybe 4.7, which I don't have a copy of).

I found a backup .apk of TiVo App version 4.6.0 from December 2020, and with that version re-installed on my Android phone, I can once again stream programs stored on my 4-tuner Roamio OTA out-of-home. Once I allow the automatic update to the current TiVo App version 4.8.1, out-of-home streaming becomes limited to programs stored on my 6-tuner Roamio Plus. When I re-install version 4.6.0, out-of-home streaming functionality is restored for programs on my Roamio OTA.

Since the release of TiVo App version 4.8.1, it is no longer possible to do out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio, even if it is on the same home network as a 6-tuner Roamio Plus (or presumably Pro). With TiVo App version 4.6.0 and prior, the 4-tuner Roamio used the 6-tuner Roamio on the same home network as a streaming gateway. Now it won't.

TiVo Tech Support has been yanking me around about this for five months. Just today, the supervisor there assured me that it was never possible to do out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio (despite what I wrote above), and that the "best solution" is for me to purchase a TiVo Stream device. So if I understand this correctly, I bought a product that did something, then the vendor remotely disabled that something, and the way for me to get that something back is to pay the vendor money for another product to do what my original product did for years. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jjj999999 said:


> TiVo Tech Support has been yanking me around about this for five months. Just today, the supervisor there assured me that it was never possible to do out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio (despite what I wrote above), and that the "best solution" is for me to purchase a TiVo Stream device.


The Roamio Plus has a TiVo Stream built into it (the Stream hardware is actually inside the case), so if it doesn’t work with the Roamio Plus, it won’t work with the Stream.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah I'm not following how OOH streaming ever worked from a 4-tuner Roamio, so they didn't break anything. You were lucky that it worked before if you used the OTA as a host with the 6-tuner on the network, that's all.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The way it should work is if you pick a box incapable of streaming on it’s own (non-Pro or Plus Roamio or Premiere), a TiVo Stream (or TiVo box with Stream hardware like the Roamio Pro/Plus) on the network will be used to stream the show both inside and outside the home. 

It sounds like TiVo broke that. It’s possible they now treat all TiVo boxes like the Bolt or Edge which doesn’t have Stream hardware and therefore can’t stream from other boxes.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, you're probably right - I always forget about the Stream because I never needed one.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

morac said:


> The way it should work is if you pick a box incapable of streaming on it’s own (non-Pro or Plus Roamio or Premiere), a TiVo Stream (or TiVo box with Stream hardware like the Roamio Pro/Plus) on the network will be used to stream the show both inside and outside the home.
> 
> It sounds like TiVo broke that. It’s possible they now treat all TiVo boxes like* the Bolt or Edge which doesn’t have Stream hardware* and therefore can’t stream from other boxes.


I literally just did out-of-home streaming from content on my Bolt (500GB, 4-tuner OTA or Cable) to the TiVo App (4.8.1) on my Android 11 phone over 5G. If the Bolt doesn't have stream hardware, then it must be using my Roamio Plus, which is on the same network. That's the only TiVo hardware I've got.

The OP doesn't mention it, but later someone else mentions iOS. So is it only broken on iOS?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I literally just did out-of-home streaming from content on my Bolt (500GB, 4-tuner OTA or Cable) to the TiVo App (4.8.1) on my Android 11 phone over 5G. If the Bolt doesn't have stream hardware, then it must be using my Roamio Plus, which is on the same network. That's the only TiVo hardware I've got.
> 
> The OP doesn't mention it, but later someone else mentions iOS. So is it only broken on iOS?


The Bolt implements streaming differently. It transcodes using its chips rather than including Stream hardware. The limitation of that is that it can only stream shows recorded on the Bolt itself.

To stream from boxes that don’t support streaming natively (Premiere and Roamio 4-tuner), you need either a stand along TiVo Stream or a box that has the TiVo Stream hardware in it (Roamio Plus or Pro). 









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com













TiVo Stream FAQ


There have been quite a few questions about this recently so here is a quick FAQ for anyone who's confused about how the Stream functionality works... Q. Which TiVos have a built in TiVo Stream? A. The Roamio Plus and Pro have built in TiVo Streams, the Roamio Basic and all Premiere units...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

I opened a case with TiVo about this issue; sofar they suggested updating to the latest iOS version which I already have.


----------



## Hauss (Apr 2, 2015)

Works for me. I have to spam my shows and manage to get rid of the middle mind error.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Hauss said:


> Works for me. I have to spam my shows and manage to get rid of the middle mind error.


What's your setup?


----------



## Hauss (Apr 2, 2015)

GBL said:


> What's your setup?


Roamio pro hardwired to my router with a tuning adapter.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

> The OP doesn't mention it, but later someone else mentions iOS. So is it only broken on iOS?


I'm the OP. The problem I am reporting here occurs on the Android app.

I spoke, finally, with a supervisor at TiVo Support yesterday. After 5 months, she finally got confirmation from the "higher level team" that this is a recognized issue and that the update to the app in late 2021 broke out-of-home streaming from the 4-tuner TiVo using a streaming-capable TiVo on the same network.

She says the "higher level team" is addressing the issue.

I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Hauss said:


> Roamio pro hardwired to my router with a tuning adapter.


Yeah, I can stream from my Roamio Pro as well but not from the second, networked Roamio. Used to be able to do that.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

jjj999999 said:


> She says the "higher level team" is addressing the issue.


I am so cynical, I take the above as some action other than fixing the bug, like defining the problem away.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

jjj999999 said:


> I'm the OP. The problem I am reporting here occurs on the Android app.
> 
> I spoke, finally, with a supervisor at TiVo Support yesterday. After 5 months, she finally got confirmation from the "higher level team" that this is a recognized issue and that the update to the app in late 2021 broke out-of-home streaming from the 4-tuner TiVo using a streaming-capable TiVo on the same network.
> 
> ...


I am glad someone got to a supervisor. I explained it was the app because I could stream from both my Roamio Pro and Roamio from the web browser (which also requires a stream). They kept arguing with me that the Roamio Pro does not provide stream services to the Roamio (which we all know is incorrect). They wouldn't even escalate to the iOS app team because they were adamant that it would not work. I am also not holding my breath.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

jjj999999 said:


> I spoke, finally, with a supervisor at TiVo Support yesterday. After 5 months, she finally got confirmation from the "higher level team" that this is a recognized issue and that the update to the app in late 2021 broke out-of-home streaming from the 4-tuner TiVo using a streaming-capable TiVo on the same network.
> 
> She says the "higher level team" is addressing the issue.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath...


Good thing I didn't hold my breath. I followed up with TiVo today and after hours of runaround finally got a (different) supervisor, who told me that the problem was fixed. Of course, it has not been fixed. The current version of the TiVo Android app is still 4.8.1 (Nov. 2021), which does not permit out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio. Clearly, the "higher level team" was never actually addressing the issue. And clearly, TiVo really doesn't care. This isn't going to get fixed.

I'm still running the older version 4.6.0 of the app, which I installed from an APK, so I'm still able to stream from my 4-tuner Roamio OTA (which uses the built-in TiVo Stream in the Roamio Plus in the other room). This means I have an older, unsupported version of the app on my phone, and it means I have to tell my phone not to update the TiVo app every day when it asks me. It's annoying, and eventually I presume it will stop working when TiVo changes something on the other side.

What really pisses me off here is that rather than fixing the problem they introduced with the app update last November, TiVo tech support has been telling me for many months, alternatively, that streaming was never possible, or that I must have an incorrect setting, or that they recognize the issue and are actively working on fixing it. None of that was ever true.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jjj999999 said:


> Good thing I didn't hold my breath. I followed up with TiVo today and after hours of runaround finally got a (different) supervisor, who told me that the problem was fixed. Of course, it has not been fixed. The current version of the TiVo Android app is still 4.8.1 (Nov. 2021), which does not permit out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio. Clearly, the "higher level team" was never actually addressing the issue. And clearly, TiVo really doesn't care. This isn't going to get fixed.
> 
> I'm still running the older version 4.6.0 of the app, which I installed from an APK, so I'm still able to stream from my 4-tuner Roamio OTA (which uses the built-in TiVo Stream in the Roamio Plus in the other room). This means I have an older, unsupported version of the app on my phone, and it means I have to tell my phone not to update the TiVo app every day when it asks me. It's annoying, and eventually I presume it will stop working when TiVo changes something on the other side.
> 
> What really pisses me off here is that rather than fixing the problem they introduced with the app update last November, TiVo tech support has been telling me for many months, alternatively, that streaming was never possible, or that I must have an incorrect setting, or that they recognize the issue and are actively working on fixing it. None of that was ever true.


Tivo OS v18 came out last week and fixes the issue.

No app updated needed.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> Tivo OS v18 came out last week and fixes the issue.
> 
> No app updated needed.


Are you sure? My TiVos are already on OS v20 and have been for some time already.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jjj999999 said:


> Are you sure? My TiVos are already on OS v20 and have been for some time already.


OS 20 is TE3 and is legacy software. Will never be updated again except for bug fixes.

I‘m talking about v18 of OS 21, TE4.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> OS 20 is TE3 and is legacy software. Will never be updated again except for bug fixes. I‘m talking about v18 of OS 21, TE4.
> 
> View attachment 74595


The only words I understood there were "bug fixes," which is exactly what I thought we were talking about here.

Can you explain what this means and what I need to do , please?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If your current TiVo software version begins with 21 then you need to connect to the TiVo service daily until your unit gets the update with “v18” in the version number. TiVo rolls updates out gradually so you’ll have to wait for your turn. You cannot force or request an update.

If your current TiVo software version begins with 20 then you are using a completely different operating system that TiVo stopped upgrading in 2017. You can manually perform an upgrade from 20 to 21.

I’d recommend you do research before deciding to change OS as the UX are very different.

20 is known as TiVo Experience 3 (TE3) and 21 is TE4. Search those keywords. Note: you cannot downgrade from TE4 to TE3 without losing all your existing recordings.


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

*Updating to v18 does NOT fix the issue.*

I did as you recommended and updated my TiVos to software version 21.11.1.v18-846-6-846. I allowed this update to happen on both my 4-tuner Roamio OTA and my 8-tuner Roamio Plus. I have confirmed on both TiVos that the new v18 software has been installed, and I could see that the UI is entirely different. I then allowed my TiVo app on Android to update itself to the current version, and out-of-home streaming is still broken for the 4-tuner Roamio. Still.

So whatever it is that v18 supposedly fixed, it did not fix the Android out-of-home streaming issue for 4-tuner Roamios described in this thread.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jjj999999 said:


> *Updating to v18 does NOT fix the issue.*
> 
> I did as you recommended and updated my TiVos to software version 21.11.1.v18-846-6-846. I allowed this update to happen on both my 4-tuner Roamio OTA and my 8-tuner Roamio Plus. I have confirmed on both TiVos that the new v18 software has been installed, and I could see that the UI is entirely different. I then allowed my TiVo app on Android to update itself to the current version, and out-of-home streaming is still broken for the 4-tuner Roamio. Still.
> 
> So whatever it is that v18 supposedly fixed, it did not fix the Android out-of-home streaming issue for 4-tuner Roamios described in this thread.


Well it fixed it for my Roamio and iOS.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

GBL said:


> I opened a case with TiVo about this issue; sofar they suggested updating to the latest iOS version which I already have.


Tivo closed my case without resolving the issue. But I found a workaround albeit only for recorded shows (not recording shows). See below.



jjj999999 said:


> Good thing I didn't hold my breath. I followed up with TiVo today and after hours of runaround finally got a (different) supervisor, who told me that the problem was fixed. Of course, it has not been fixed. The current version of the TiVo Android app is still 4.8.1 (Nov. 2021), which does not permit out-of-home streaming from a 4-tuner Roamio. Clearly, the "higher level team" was never actually addressing the issue. And clearly, TiVo really doesn't care. This isn't going to get fixed.
> 
> I'm still running the older version 4.6.0 of the app, which I installed from an APK, so I'm still able to stream from my 4-tuner Roamio OTA (which uses the built-in TiVo Stream in the Roamio Plus in the other room). This means I have an older, unsupported version of the app on my phone, and it means I have to tell my phone not to update the TiVo app every day when it asks me. It's annoying, and eventually I presume it will stop working when TiVo changes something on the other side.
> 
> What really pisses me off here is that rather than fixing the problem they introduced with the app update last November, TiVo tech support has been telling me for many months, alternatively, that streaming was never possible, or that I must have an incorrect setting, or that they recognize the issue and are actively working on fixing it. None of that was ever true.





jjj999999 said:


> *Updating to v18 does NOT fix the issue.*
> 
> I did as you recommended and updated my TiVos to software version 21.11.1.v18-846-6-846. I allowed this update to happen on both my 4-tuner Roamio OTA and my 8-tuner Roamio Plus. I have confirmed on both TiVos that the new v18 software has been installed, and I could see that the UI is entirely different. I then allowed my TiVo app on Android to update itself to the current version, and out-of-home streaming is still broken for the 4-tuner Roamio. Still.
> 
> So whatever it is that v18 supposedly fixed, it did not fix the Android out-of-home streaming issue for 4-tuner Roamios described in this thread.


The workaround is to first transfer the show from the Roamio to the Roamio Plus via TiVo online. Then I can stream it from the Roamio Plus. Doesn't work for shows still recording, like NFL games. Workaround there is to stop recording at, say, halftime, and restart (via TiVo Online). Then transfer 1st half. etc.


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

I am currently having this issue with My Tivo Romio 6Tuner the OOH Does not work with IOS or Andoid. I also have a Tivo Bolt that DOES work. Called tivo, and they are aware of the issue. It seemed to have started sometime a few weeks ago (today is 9/28/22). 

One thing I noticed is that going to TivoIPAddess:49152/sysinfo, then going to the Out-Of-Home tab, on the Romio the GLAD Certs are not available, and GLIDE Tunnel Status is disabled. If I Goto my Tivo bolt, it says GLIDE Certs are Available and & GLIDE Tunnel Status is Connected


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dms92969 said:


> I am currently having this issue with My Tivo Romio 6Tuner the OOH Does not work with IOS or Andoid. I also have a Tivo Bolt that DOES work. Called tivo, and they are aware of the issue. It seemed to have started sometime a few weeks ago (today is 9/28/22).
> 
> One thing I noticed is that going to TivoIPAddess:49152/sysinfo, then going to the Out-Of-Home tab, on the Romio the GLAD Certs are not available, and GLIDE Tunnel Status is disabled. If I Goto my Tivo bolt, it says GLIDE Certs are Available and & GLIDE Tunnel Status is Connected


Seeing the same thing on my Roamio 6 tuner with the older style software. Sounds like the boxes certificate may have expired.

Does anyone have a Roamio on the newer style software? Does it work there?

edit:

It’s on TiVo’s known issues page and doesn’t say TE3 or TE4, it just says Mobile app so maybe it’s for both.








TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com







> Out-of-Home Streaming may not work on TiVo App, app displays error E=39 V=4


----------



## jjj999999 (8 mo ago)

@morac

I don't know whether the "known issue" you pointed to is the same one I've been reporting here. It may or may not be. With this issue, there's no error code as described in the list you linked to. With this issue, it just won't stream from the OTA.

I "upgraded" to TE4 as suggested by TiVo support. It does *not* fix the streaming issue. (It does, on the other hand, make the Roamio suck more, because TE4 is very sluggish on the Roamio. I severely regret going to TE4.)

The streaming issue will never be fixed. TiVo support really doesn't.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Likely the out of home streaming issue is the glide certificate expired. I’m using the TE3 software which hasn’t received an update for a long time so they haven’t updated the certificate. 

The TiVo app needs to make a Glide proxy connection to stream out of home so if that doesn’t work, which it doesn’t currently, out of home streaming won’t work. 

I would think TE4 would work since it’s updated regularly. If it doesn’t than maybe the certificate is hard coded or something.

OOH streaming does appear broken currently though. 









Out-of-Home Streaming not working (resolved 11-1-22)


I cant get Tivo app to stream off home network on my android phone. Get Error code E=39 v=4. Any ideas? Says issue with my network. I've rebooted everything several times.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Please delete


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

Looks like it started to work for me.. Yes, it did stop working for me for a few weeks, and now it's working. looking at TiVo Stream System Information page, now says the following. Before it was not available and not connected. I rebooted my tivo, connected to tivo service and Restart TiVo Stream from the TiVo Stream System Information page, and now it works. Went into my Apple and the tivo setup actually completed, before it didn't work since the certs were not available.



GLIDE Certs:AvailableGLIDE Tunnel Status:Connected


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Showing as available and connected on my Roamio Pro as well. It must have been something server side.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dms92969 said:


> Looks like it started to work for me.. Yes, it did stop working for me for a few weeks, and now it's working. looking at TiVo Stream System Information page, now says the following. Before it was not available and not connected. I rebooted my tivo, connected to tivo service and Restart TiVo Stream from the TiVo Stream System Information page, and now it works. Went into my Apple and the tivo setup actually completed, before it didn't work since the certs were not available.
> 
> 
> 
> GLIDE Certs:AvailableGLIDE Tunnel Status:Connected





morac said:


> Showing as available and connected on my Roamio Pro as well. It must have been something server side.


I just tested it and out-of-home streaming is working fine from my TE3 Roamio Plus to Android 11 phone and Tivo App 4.8.1.1415479.

This thread is too long to read the whole thing, but are people for whom it isn't working talking about the issue that people can't stream from the base Roamio using another TiVo to stream, or something? Sorry, can't test that, as my only two TiVos, Roamio Plus and Bolt, can stream natively. And it's working.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Working from Roamio Pro TE4 here.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

justen_m said:


> I just tested it and out-of-home streaming is working fine from my TE3 Roamio Plus to Android 11 phone and Tivo App 4.8.1.1415479.
> 
> This thread is too long to read the whole thing, *but are people for whom it isn't working talking about the issue that people can't stream from the base Roamio using another TiVo to stream*, or something? Sorry, can't test that, as my only two TiVos, Roamio Plus and Bolt, can stream natively. And it's working.


Yes, that's the issue this thread was about. It used to work.


----------

